
A super quick rundown on SEO - entreprenerd
https://www.entreprenerd.blog/live-streams/the-quickest-seo-tutorial
======
leet_thow
Is SEO even worth it in 2020 considering how saturated markets are and the
number of ads displayed? I remember going after long tail searches in the
early 2010s with some success. Not sure if cost-benefit still adds up.

~~~
XCSme
As a solo developer, I think doing SEO and content marketing might still be
worth, but I prefer to spend my time on improving the product. My goal is to
make a product and user experience so good that the word-of-mouth marketing
would be the main SEO driver. So, in some way, by working on improving the
product I also work on SEO.

~~~
entreprenerd
I respect it! But SEO is related to how google finds you, not other people.
Word of mouth marketing is going to be effective for finding your first users
though. :)

~~~
XCSme
By word of mouth I mean mostly social shares (Twitter, Facebook, Linkedin,
Forums, blog and news coverage) which I think might have a greater impact on
SEO overall than doing your own content markering. It's like your customers
are doing the content marketing for you.

------
dumbfoundded
SEO is anything but passive. It's an ongoing, active effort with a lot of
frustration. Most of the frustration is that you're optimizing for a blackbox.
Google's algorithm can change rapidly, without warning in unexpected ways. A
large site can move in and take over with little warning. SEO is a constant
battle and long term effort.

~~~
nwsm
It would be really interesting to see a "post mortem" of sorts for a site that
suddenly dropped off the first page of search engines. It would describe:

What were we doing before?

What happened? (if we know)

What did we do to fix it?

~~~
ademarre
There are many of these out there. Search for "SEO recovery case study".

~~~
entreprenerd
Ooooh - this would be great to add - thanks!!

------
dylan604
It's funny how the blog talks about the importance of backlinks while being
full of links to other sites itself. It's almost like he needed an excuse to
exchange links with other sites and did it in one blog post. I'm not judging,
but I don't have my rose colored glasses any more.

~~~
entreprenerd
Hahahah - no I don't actually think my linking to other external sites helps
my SEO, sadly. I was just trying to link to other sites for ease of access if
you want to check out the tool I mention.

Sorry about that, I didn't mean for it to come across that way!

------
mmckelvy
What's the latest on SEO and single page apps (SPAs)? I've heard conflicting
things on this front. Do we still need to be creating static content or can we
just serve a skeleton HTML page and let client side JS do the rest?

~~~
lpellis
If you host your SPA on Netlify for example you can enable prerendering with
just a checkbox, that way they will automatically serve the static content to
Google. (as rendered in a browser)

------
benrbray
If this is naive, then please change my view, since I know nothing about web
marketing! My opinion:

> The best SEO is to do honest work for a fair price, so that others talk
> about you and link to your stuff.

~~~
dumbfoundded
SEO is just another sales/marketing channel. Engineers (of which I considered
myself) generally dislike the idea of having to sell/market something, hoping
it will just come if they do a good job. In my experience, it's both. You have
to do a great job and also do a great job of telling others about your great
work.

~~~
entreprenerd
Agree completely. :)

